# 7 hour layover in Reykjavick



## JackieD (Sep 15, 2013)

Hello,
I'm looking at flights that either have a 1 hr layover in Reykjavick or 7.25 hrs.  If we take the 7.25 layover...any suggestions about leaving the airport and sightseeing for a couple of hours? Or is it too much hassle and too little time?  Also, it would be in June.

Thanks!
jackie


----------



## 55plus (Sep 15, 2013)

I've been to Reykjavick, Iceland, dozens of times while in the Air Force. It a very interesting and beautiful city and country, and is (or was) expensive to live as compared to the US. The last time I was there was in the late '80s so I'm sure a lot has changed since then. I have no idea what to recommend today. If it were me I'd take the longer layover and venture out and about. You'll always have those memories, experience and photos to look back on, and able to add Iceland to your list of countries visited. Most Americans can't day that.


----------



## optimist (Sep 15, 2013)

Go  to the Blue Lagoon...  It is a geothermal spa not far from the airport, the most gorgeous otherworldly place, and a perfect place to relax for a couple of hours.

http://www.bluelagoon.com


----------



## dannhardt (Sep 22, 2013)

*Blue Lagoon is worth the trip*

We just returned from Iceland and the Blue Lagoon was our first stop from the airport.  We arranged for a bus service to pick us up at the airport and take us to the Blue Lagoon and then take us to Reykjavik. Some people were taking the bus shuttle to the airport though.  Check the bus times, there are a couple that do the run but they all have set times.  Definately worth the 'hassle'.


----------



## Gophesjo (Sep 22, 2013)

I have a friend from Iceland who I asked about a seven hour layover.  The first thing he said also was, "tell them to visit the Blue Lagoon."  (He did say that it can be a bit pricey, but is worth it.)  He said that the trip to downtown Rejkiavik would take about an hour, and said get a car if that is what you do, as public transportation would take too much time out of the seven hours.  BTW, he said the Blue Lagoon is between the airport and center city Rejkiavik.


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 22, 2013)

My suggestions as well.  The Blue Lagoon is different from anything else you've ever done in your life.

Sue


----------



## JackieD (Sep 23, 2013)

Thank you so much for the replies!  I was just coming back to ask more questions.  If we are flying on the same airline (Icelandair) from Europe and it continues on 7.25 hrs later....I'm assuming (which you know what they say...) that once our luggage is checked in at our departing airport, we will not have to claim it and have it before our flight leaves to U.S.  Is this a correct thought??  Still trying to figure out the details of our entire trip.  Your help is greatly appreciated!
Jackie


----------



## JackieD (Oct 4, 2013)

dannhardt said:


> We just returned from Iceland and the Blue Lagoon was our first stop from the airport.  We arranged for a bus service to pick us up at the airport and take us to the Blue Lagoon and then take us to Reykjavik. Some people were taking the bus shuttle to the airport though.  Check the bus times, there are a couple that do the run but they all have set times.  Definately worth the 'hassle'.




I booked our flights! so we'll have a 7.25 hr layover.  Verified with the airline that yes our bags will be checked all the way through to our final destination and no need to claim before connecting flight.  Do you remember the name of the bus service you used?  I don't want to rely on a public shuttle and I've been looking into car rentals and so far haven't located one that has cars available for our day 

Thanks!


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 5, 2013)

I think you made a good choice.  We flew Denver to London this past June on Icelandair with about a 1 hour connection in Reykjavík.  All we did was get off the plane, wait in the airport concourse for our connecting flight, and reboard the same plane.  I'm not sure why we had to get off and then back on since it was the same airplane. Only the flight number was different.

I decided later that what we should have done was taken a 2 or 3 day layover and seen some of Iceland.  I believe Icelandair offers that option at no additional charge.


----------



## JackieD (Oct 6, 2013)

I think we made the right decision too.  I believe Icelandair does do the free 2-3 day stopover and that would be good but we'll be ending a 15 day Europe trip and that long stop is on our way back. Time/scheduling just didn't permit staying longer.  We just want a little taste of the country.  We are flying Denver - Paris and their price couldn't be beat!


----------



## optimist (Oct 6, 2013)

JackieD said:


> I think we made the right decision too.  I believe Icelandair does do the free 2-3 day stopover and that would be good but we'll be ending a 15 day Europe trip and that long stop is on our way back. Time/scheduling just didn't permit staying longer.  We just want a little taste of the country.  We are flying Denver - Paris and their price couldn't be beat!



That is how we ended up seeing Iceland - on our way to Paris.  Their prices were great and it was an added perk, three nights stop over at no extra cost. 
What a great country - such unusual scenery that I have never seen anywhere else.


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 7, 2013)

JackieD said:


> I think we made the right decision too.  I believe Icelandair does do the free 2-3 day stopover and that would be good but we'll be ending a 15 day Europe trip and that long stop is on our way back. Time/scheduling just didn't permit staying longer.  We just want a little taste of the country.  We are flying Denver - Paris and their price couldn't be beat!



We were flying to London at the start of a Princess cruise.  A multi day layover at the start of the trip would have worked fine for us.  At the end we are usually ready to come home, I wouldn't want to tack on a few days.

Since Icelandair started flying out of Denver they have some good connections all over Europe and definitely good prices.  We took advantage of a Princess Cruise $500 off air special and flew Business Class.  That sure makes those long flights more tolerable.  Icelandair Business Class (they called it Saga Class) is about like domestic First Class.  No comparison to International Business Class on other airlines but still a big improvement over coach.


----------



## JackieD (Oct 7, 2013)

Fred, that would be heavily to fly Saga...not going to happen with 3 'kids' (21, 18, 14) into tow.  However, on one leg, seat selection allowed me to select seats in Economy plus- (paid for economy).  Their own seat map doesn't show it as Econ+ but Seat Guru does.   I called the airline and they said we 'could' be moved.  Their policy on ANY seats is that you could be moved.  I'm leaning towards moving to the Economy just to try to insure we sit together....  Dreamin' about 1st class though....


----------

